# Irish Wolfhound Puppies



## RachyBobs

Hattie had a gorgeous litter of puppies on the 17th August 09, here's some pictures I thought I would share!










Caoimhe Isaac










Proud Mummy :blushing:










Found a feather!










Caoimhe Fergus










Yummy a welly!










We dug this hole :001_tt2:


----------



## FREE SPIRIT

So cute...lovely pics.


----------



## sequeena

I've never seen Irish Wolfhound pups, gorgeous!!


----------



## slakey

They look like lil Tibetan Terriers xD


----------



## Classyellie

They are gorgeous! Great pics


----------



## kelseye

they are beautfull


----------



## RachyBobs

Thankyouu  x


----------



## happysaz133

Oh my god, don't let me look at these again! They are absolutely gorgeous. 2 questions, whereabouts are you, and will you be breeding any time in the future?


----------



## Ducky

ohhhhhhhhh they are gorg!


----------



## Acacia86

Awww they are adorable! And mum is gorgeous! I want them...............


----------



## RachyBobs

happysaz133 said:


> Oh my god, don't let me look at these again! They are absolutely gorgeous. 2 questions, whereabouts are you, and will you be breeding any time in the future?


I am just outside of Newcastle. Yes we will be breeding again, more than likley next year as we just breed our dogs to keep the famous old blood lines they have.


----------



## happysaz133

This will be the last thing my Dad wants to hear  he keeps telling me Deerhounds are as tall as he'll go. LOL I've always wanted one! I'm going to bookmark your website, thank you! They are such beautiful dogs.


----------



## RachyBobs

happysaz133 said:


> This will be the last thing my Dad wants to hear  he keeps telling me Deerhounds are as tall as he'll go. LOL I've always wanted one! I'm going to bookmark your website, thank you! They are such beautiful dogs.


Lol! Thankyou, the website will be updated tonight so check back for pictures and info


----------

